# I also want my life back



## ChinaGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello all,I am a new member to this board, but not a new member to the dreaded IBS. I suffer from "anxiety urgency" (is that the term?)..I can get a panic attack if I am stuck in a car - or plane - and my stomach just does a u-turn and I suddently need the bathroom (even though I may have been 5 times before leaving the house). I really have tried the deep breathing, counting to 10 etc, and sometimes it helps, but while I'm doing the counting, another part of the brain is telling me to find a bathroom quick! It's really a vicious cycle, the more I worry, the more I panic, the more I panic, the more I need the loo, the more I need the loo, the more depressed I get...oohhh! I have the toilet on my brain, it really is my best friend! But...how to get rid of this horrible feeling? This sense of urgency and panic? I used to lead a normal life, then BANG! the lights went out and now I am gripped with fear. Only recently have I plucked up the courage to see a doctor to discuss this embarrassing (for me) illness. I have been prescribed Zoloft, but no improvement yet. I know everyone reacts differently to the medicine, but has Zoloft helped any IBS sufferers out there? What about natural medicine? I am losing weight quite fast, because I am afraid to eat too much - so I won't need to go.After reading some of the postings on this site, I feel better just knowing that I am not the only one suffering in silence (well, not so silent anymore!)Good luck to everyone in your pursuit to fight and live a normal life.


----------



## jaydena (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds very similar to myself. I would appreciate any tidbits on how to stop this cycle. Just email me jayden1###hotmail.com


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey ChinaGirl, I totally hear what you are saying. My panic and anxiety totally controls my stomach. I have been living with IBS-C&D for about 10 years. The D has been a lot worse lately. I too panic if in a stuck situation and my stomach gets angry really fast. I am scared about going out of the house a lot. Mornings are really bad and the mere thought of being in an uncontrollable situation, such as having to go on a bus ride or ride with someone that doesn't know my condition scares me big time. I used to go everywhere, do everything and now I'm in a constant state of anxiety and always looking for the loo. It is really annoying me. I finally broke down today and called to make an appointment with a gastro dr. but she is totally full and can't see me for another month. I'm not sure I want to wait that long now that I've got my courage up to go. I am a highly sensitive person, extremely empathic and can't take pain. The IBS seems to be the icing on the cake. Just wanted you to know that you are not alone and that I can totally relate to what you are going through! Take Care!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

You are definitely not alone. I am borderline depressed over all of this. Reading others' stories has helped a bit though.


----------



## ChinaGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks so much for your support...I have just posted a message on the "Freakin out over being a passenger" - Just wanted you to know what has helped me when I have to travel to work each day. Even though the travelling stresses me out totally, I manage to get to work 4 days a week. What really freaks me out is travelling to the "unknown" - I need to know the exact route and how long the journey will take - and if my friend, the loo, will be at the other end - or even on the way.We are not alone out there...take care


----------

